# Neufchatel Cheese



## cook4us

Has anyone tried Neufchatel Cream Cheese?


----------



## Katie H

Hi, cook.  I've seen it on the store shelves but haven't had the occasion to try it.  Why do you ask?


----------



## Uncle Bob

Cookforus....

The American version of Neufchatel Cheese is very similar to the regular Philadelphia Cream Cheese. With the Neufchatel being slightly lower in calories due to lower milk fat content.

Enjoy!


----------



## jpmcgrew

Uncle Bob said:


> Cookforus....
> 
> The American version of Neufchatel Cheese is very similar to the regular Philadelphia Cream Cheese. With the Neufchatel being slightly lower in calories due to lower milk fat content.
> 
> Enjoy!


Excactly.If I remember correctly its a bit softer than cream cheese


----------



## TATTRAT

It is delish. If you like cream Cheese, give it a shot.


----------



## Andy M.

I've used it a lot.  If you want it for a bagel or muffin or in a dip, etc. it will work fine.

Neufchatel, a French cheese, came first.  American cream cheese came about as the result of someone in the US trying to imitate French neufchatel.  He ended up with a thicker cheese and called it cream cheese.  It is higher in fat than Neuf...

Ironically, Philadelphia makes Neufchatel, which is naturally lower in fat, and calls it low fat cream cheese!


----------



## jabbur

I use it all the time in place of cream cheese.  I find it tends to melt better in recipes and spreads easier by itself and the lower fat content is always a good thing.  I can't taste a much of a difference with the possible exception of cream cheese is bit stronger but not by much.


----------



## ChefJune

It also works just as well as regular Philly in cheesecake recipes.


----------



## Michelemarie

Yes, I use it all the time, I can't taste a difference.


----------



## Uncle Bob

I wasn't going to say so, because I thought it may be my inexperienced cheese palate, but I can't taste any difference either. Maybe the Neufchatel is just a bit softer due to more moisture content.


----------



## Andy M.

There is a slight tang to regular cream cheese that seems to be missing from the Neuf.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Andy M. said:


> There is a slight tang to regular cream cheese that seems to be missing from the Neuf.


 

After a few sips of bourbon ya can't tell the difference Andy!! Trust me!!!


----------



## Andy M.

Agreed, Uncle Bob.  I usually have cream cheese at breakfast which is a little before my first drink of the day.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Andy M. said:


> Agreed, Uncle Bob. I usually have cream cheese at breakfast which is a little before my first drink of the day.


 

Touche!!!


----------



## VeraBlue

I have....I just used it in the Margarita Truffle recipe I posted, too.  Decent flavour, nice texture.


----------



## PytnPlace

I buy Neufchatel and use it for everything.  Haven't bought cream cheese for years.


----------



## cook4us

thanks for the replies guys...

Yea it would be good to try it on some veggies for a snack but I like some of the recipes im hearing.

Vera I would really like to hear more about your Margarita Truffle recipe!

Also did you guys find it useful in any other recipes?


----------



## VeraBlue

cook4us said:


> thanks for the replies guys...
> 
> Yea it would be good to try it on some veggies for a snack but I like some of the recipes im hearing.
> 
> Vera I would really like to hear more about your Margarita Truffle recipe!
> 
> Also did you guys find it useful in any other recipes?



it's posted in the cookies and bars section here.


----------



## licia

I've used it for years in everything that calls for cream cheese and we can't tell the difference.


----------



## cook4us

licia said:


> I've used it for years in everything that calls for cream cheese and we can't tell the difference.


 
What have you found it the best in so far?


----------



## licia

I don't know that there is a "best". I simply use it instead of full fat cream cheese. I use it on bagels, in salads, desserts, dips, whatever would call for cream cheese, even cheesecake.


----------



## Claire

It has a slightly more tart flavor the Philly, which I like.


----------



## cook4us

I agree with the tart flavor part there.

Flavor still the same to me just a tad on Living Healthy initiative. If you can pair it with the other items you are eating with healthy as well. Then it just might make a good combination.


----------



## mitmondol

I only use Neufchatel for everything that calls for cream cheese. Not because it has less fat (I love fat), but it is softer to begin with, much easier to mix smoothly.


----------



## cook4us

mitmondol said:


> I only use Neufchatel for everything that calls for cream cheese. Not because it has less fat (I love fat), but it is softer to begin with, much easier to mix smoothly.



What are you mainly using Neufchatel for mixing desserts, fillers or dipping things as a regular snack product?


----------



## mitmondol

Anything and everything that calls for cream cheese. Even cheesecake.


----------



## Andy M.

If you're looking for a lower fat alternative to cream cheese (1/3 fewer calories according to the package), it will do anything cream cheese will do.

If the fat content is not an issue, try both and choose the one you like best.


----------



## jpmcgrew

Claire said:


> It has a slightly more tart flavor the Philly, which I like.


Wow!I always thought the opposite.I will hafto try it again.All I know is the low fat cream cheese is not that great and I wont even do fat free no flavor.I also hate low fat and no fat mayonaise just no flavor there.


----------



## babetoo

cook4us said:


> Has anyone tried Neufchatel Cream Cheese?


 

use it all the time in recipes calling for cream cheese. less calories and a little cheaper. 

i can't tell the difference, even in cheese cakes

babetoo


----------

